# Marvel Lies



## The Maven (Jul 27, 2014)

That awkward moment when the spider bites you... but no powers


----------



## Ankari (Jul 27, 2014)

When you throw a hammer, and then pick it up.


----------



## stephenspower (Jul 27, 2014)

When you get angry and you just get red in the face.


----------



## Penpilot (Jul 27, 2014)

When choosing what to bring to a gun fight, a bow or a gun.


----------



## Devor (Jul 27, 2014)

When trying on spandex . . . .


----------



## ndmellen (Jul 28, 2014)

When, no matter how hard you yell, fists clenched by your sides, blades don't spring out of your knuckles...


----------



## Tagnizkur (Jul 29, 2014)

When you try to punch through brick only to learn your bones break not the brick...


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 29, 2014)

Your uncontrollable rage doesn't make you incredibly strong or invulnerable to harm. It just makes you look like an ass....


----------



## Reaver (Jul 29, 2014)

When the world faces impending doom and you wish that superheroes existed...Then you suddenly remember that The Reaver exists.


----------

